
Microsoft Design Language - lindig
http://www.minimallyminimal.com
======
lindig
I think I need a translation for what the concepts are.

 _We focus on what unifies people- human motivations, relationships, and
abilities. This drives us to consider the broader social impact of our work.
The result is an experience that has a diversity of ways for all participate._

I'm not sure this has any specific meaning for me. It sounds like before
Windows wasn't diverse or culturally aware enough and excluded some users. If
you would say that about Linux, I would agree, but it doesn't sound like an
urgent problem that Microsoft needed solving

